# Strange dream- can anyone interpret



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi. 

On Friday I found out all the dates for my treatment to start next month and that night I had the strangest dream that was full of different aspects.

I dreamt myself and my partner were at a friend if ours with her nod her children, at one point I was in a child's bedroom when I was stung by an insect on my finger. I then watched for a bump to appear as I'm allergic and a black spot appeared, as I was going to find my partner downstairs the black spot started getting bigger and it was like my finger was disintegrating from that point on.

The next thing I remember in the dream is being outside with a boy and a girl and they were playing and after that seeing a positive pregnancy test.

Any ideas on what this all means as I know dreams are not usually literal 

Xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Tatty

I suspect you are worrying about all the different aspects of your treatment, both consciously and subconsciously. I have no qualification at all to interpret dreams, but suspect there is something in there to do with injections (being stung) and then worrying about the result (the finger disintegrating) plus really wanting a positive result from the whole process (the last part of your dream).

Not sure if this helps or not - but think your subconscious mind mirrors all sorts of worries and insecurities that can manifest themselves in dreams.

KA xxx

PS should say I don't hold any store in things being a 'sign'


----------



## tatty84 (Mar 8, 2013)

thank you for your reply, I think you could be right.

good luck with everything

xx


----------

